# ACSI campsites - locations before buying the guide?



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I am interested in the ASCI guide and am happy to pay the small price of the book etc. However, I already have the CC Europe guide, the Michelin guide and several other ones :? Is there anywhere I can view a list of the sites in the Scheme before buying just to see if we would use them (in France)? 

We go away for about 6 weeks at a time mostly out of season and have to take lots and lots and lots of books as my main fear is running out of novels. We could make room for an extra guide, but only if we were sure we would use it. 

This occurred to me on reading the thread about ASCI wi fi etc sites. 

Sue


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Go to their web site, it all on there

http://www.acsi.eu/en/home/l2-n144/

Ralph


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We found the ASCI book ok and their ASCI camp card invaluable as it saved us money on some campsites, when we were booking into one site in France
the people in front of us were charged 18euro per night - I showed my ASCI card and we got in for 14euro per night which is about average with the card.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

The ACSI discount book isn't very thick and you do need it to get the discount card, I'd chuck out one or even two of the others - [why do you need so many??]

8)


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

The big ACSI book is  , I take more than one book as, some are good at descriptions, some better at directions, some have pictures and some are absolutely rubbish (will have to throw them ones out some time :roll: ).

Ralph


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Just had the DVD delivered today. Very good and has all the campsites in Europe on it.
I ordered the book but it hasn't arrived yet. Has anybody else had it yet?


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

They are really SO good but this website is also so good ....needed to read all the good points again before I renewed ... saved us a lot of money last year but only used it as one site... will use it at more maybe this time... this is a genuine reduction on great sites...... :lol: Ana x


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

We wouldn't be without our ACSI card. It has saved us a lot of money over the last 2 years. One large site in the South of France was €30, we paid €13.50 so you can see there are some big savings to be made.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 89027 (May 11, 2005)

Sent cheque for my ACSI card yesterday. Says it should arrive in 14 days. In no real hurry as we don't go to the Netherlands till June.

Looking at their web site and paying approx 14 euro (£9.33 I think) a night
Quite a saveing in 2 weeks.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Many thanks everyone. Ralph-dot - I have booked marked the site and will have lots of happy hours studying the areas we plan to visit this year to see if the sites suit us. 

I am beginning to think it would be money well spent for a bit of light reading even if we do not go the the sites    After all planning the spring and autumn trips is the best I can get in the winter months. 

Russell you have email and pm

Sue


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

*ASCI book*



2kias said:


> Just had the DVD delivered today. Very good and has all the campsites in Europe on it.
> I ordered the book but it hasn't arrived yet. Has anybody else had it yet?


Hi 2kias, I sent my cheque off at the end of August, but the book has not turned up yet. Just sent them an email to see when delivery is. I'll let you know if I get a reply.

Jeffus.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Weird?You get it in the UK from Vicarious Books.
I got my 2007 version almost by return in August, I think.
Have ordered the 2008 card and book, and that will be sent out at the end of December.
Very much worth having-No booking required (or allowed in many cases) and we were never turned away last September/October.
We planned our journeys round the ACSI sites, and found them all to be very good.


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Please be aware that the sites offer the discounts in their off peak dates & not usually in mid July to near the end of August They all vary and some are the full price well into October in some popular areas.

Motorhomer


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: ASCI book*



Jeffus said:


> 2kias said:
> 
> 
> > Just had the DVD delivered today. Very good and has all the campsites in Europe on it.
> ...


Vicarious Books are expecting the 2008 books to be dispatched from ASCI on or about the 7 Dec, they will be mailed to everybody as soon as they are received at Folkestone.

Regards

Don


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

*2008 edition*

Sorry everyone, I should have said it's the 2008 edition I requested in September AND I asked for it to be delivered to France. Looking at the ASCI web site, looks like they are sent out mid December. We have used the ASCI book for nearly 4 years and found it a brilliant buy. We have save a lot of money staying on their sites. We are full timers so travelling in low season the publication is a MUST.

Regards, Jeffus.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we always use it in france early and late season http://www.campingcard.co.uk/
chapter


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for this thread it has reminded me to get mine ordered again, we only got the van in March and ordered the book before the van even got here due to recommendations on this site.

We have been away over 7 weeks in the van and used the book every time, we went the end of August beginning of September and quite a few sites started around the 23rd so we took advantage of that too. 

Excellent value for money and some lovely sites in there too.

Mandy


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

*ASCI book*

Hi again everyone, just had an email from [email protected] and seemingly they have moved from the address I have used in the past in the UK. They are now going to be or are heading for Folkestone, Kent. That's why I haven't received anything yet. Availability is just before Christmas for 2008 card/book they tell me.

Jeffus.

I am editing and updating this post. I got in touch with Meli at Vacarious Books today (Sat 8th Dec) and she took my order over the phone. Really nice lady and no trouble, she says she will Airmail my card/book out to me next Tuesday to France, so they have arrived woohoo. Was gonna order via web shop 'til I discovered they use (not happily) PayPal, yuk!!!!!


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*ACSI Camping Card*

Hi Jeffus,

I've just been chatting to Chris of Vicarious Books at Folkestone.

The ACSI Camping Card will be delivered to them on Sunday and they will be in the post Monday/Tuesday.

The ACSI DVD will not be available until mid January.

Regards

Don


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

*Thanks Don*

Thanks Don, I am hoping they are going to come back to me as I sent my cheque to their old address and in the Dutch email they mispelled "English" which made me think it was a Dutch telephone number not a UK one. Hence the no go when I rang it. Hopefully they will respond to my email I sent them today. Many thanks for the updated info.

Best R's, Jeffus.

I am editing and updating this post. I got in touch with Meli at Vacarious Books today (Sat 8th Dec) and she took my order over the phone. Really nice lady and no trouble, she says she will Airmail my card/book out to me next Tuesday to France, so they have arrived woohoo. Was gonna order via web shop 'til I discovered they use (not happily) PayPal, yuk!!!!!


----------

